# Problem with muay thai



## Pac (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, So I've been doing muay thai for about 6 months now but up until recently I'd only been doing it casually by only going once a week and never really taking it seriously. A few weeks ago I stepped it up to going 3 times a week as I was enjoying it and getting more into it. 

The problem is fellas I just don't seem to be getting any better at it, Now I know a good few techniques and how to punch, kick etc but the last couple of weeks I've been full sparring with good experienced fighters which I've never done before and I just seem to be getting the crap beat out off me every time. 

Same thing happens everytime, I come at them with a jab and before I can anything else I'm getting jabbed and hooked in the face and getting some solid kicks to my thigh, there just doesn't seem to be any time for my defence or for me to counter. I don't know what it is, maybe my defence is crap. It gets to the point were all technique goes out of the window for me and I end up getting pumulled against the ropes or in the corner.

Sorry for the rant fellas its just I'm feeling a bit demoralised.


----------



## MrLane (Jul 29, 2009)

Pac said:


> Hello everyone, So I've been doing muay thai for about 6 months now but up until recently I'd only been doing it casually by only going once a week and never really taking it seriously. A few weeks ago I stepped it up to going 3 times a week as I was enjoying it and getting more into it.
> 
> The problem is fellas I just don't seem to be getting any better at it, Now I know a good few techniques and how to punch, kick etc but the last couple of weeks I've been full sparring with good experienced fighters which I've never done before and I just seem to be getting the crap beat out off me every time.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like you're sparring with the wrong people or you're quite possibly not ready for sparring yet. Maybe request to do step sparring - where you have 1,2,3 strikes each then swap around. It'll also help to work some controlled defense drills - parrying, blocking etc before you start getting heavy.

Hope this doesn't come across as too patronising (its not meant to be!) and helps a little


----------



## Akira (Jul 30, 2009)

+1..that's great advice there.

Look I had a similar problem when I first came to Thailand, I got absolutely smashed around the ring every time, black eyes, bruised nose, once I got hit so hard I couldn't open my mouth wide enough to eat.

The problem was I was sparring with people who had been fighting a long time, and I hadn't had any fights yet. Of course they were going to get the upper hard every time.

But after a couple of months of this I noticed I was getting better. I was learning to circle around when I covered up instead of just putting my hands up in front of my face. I was watching where the punches were coming from and seeing where my opponent was open. It's not the best way to learn to spar, but it worked for me. You say you're not improving but chances are you're improving more than you think.

Next time you spar, ask the guy to slow down a bit and use light contact. Most people won't mind doing this for you. It shows a willingness to learn and improve.

Also, think about easy combos. 1-2-low kick. 1-2-hook-left kick. Keep it simple and keep your hands up and your chin down. It takes a long time to become good at fighting and it helps if you work on one small thing at a time.

Don't give up, and keep us updated with your progress. Most of us were in a similar position once.


----------



## Pac (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers for the advice everyone, I'm taking it on board and its all coming in handy. Like a few people in my class have told me, It will just come with time. 

I'm not bad when it comes to doing light sparring with people who are the same build or at the same level as me, Its just doesn't help when I'm getting thrown in the ring with someone whos been fighting for 15 years and has a 3 stone weight and height advantage over me. They seem to know every trick in the book and can read me like a book, their always 2 steps ahead of me every time.

This may sound daft but the more I get beat up the more I want to prove myself.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 30, 2009)

Good advice so far for you PAC. As mentioned, try to train some sparring prep drills, like counter work against a pad holder who initiates with something, not just a pad holder who is static and compliant.

Do initiative drills do quicken your striking time, then follow that with counter drills, example- feeder throws jab cross then you counter with a leg kick building the quickness of the counter each rep to try and be as quick as possible or feeder throws leg kick then you counter with a leg check and jab cross leg kick attempting to quicken each response. i hope you get the idea i am trying to get accross.

Talk to your feeder training partner to develope drills you both feel will better prep you for sparring. As you get more comfortable with the skill drills and quicken your response time, free up the drill to be more spontanious timing wise as well as technique exchange to simulate sparring conditions. Work counters that address the things you are concerned about that seem to be flustering you. Watch the more experienced fighters from afar so to speak to see from outside the engagement  how they are able to take advantage of mistakes you do not see in yourself making while sparring. Use that to help guage the needed skills to work on in your drills.

If you have ever seen a TBA skills test, the pad drills are a similar drill to sparring the pad holder (Again not just hitting the pads politely help for you) look for ways to increase awareness of what the opponent is doing and work to be as fast and accurate as possible. Use a stutter step  (Typ Thai Boxing set up for a leg kick etc...) to feint, sucker or draw a response from him and then work to get the advantage. Not all sparring is as clear and simple as skill drills count 123 jab cross leg kick, you may have to improvise and break things up to keep from being predictable or readable.

Making counter skill drills as combative as possible will help. Sparring is not just knowing the TBA 15 or 18 count, you have to be able to apply it under pressure and spontaniously. I am not trying to preach, please understand I am hoping my advice will help somehow. Best of luck


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 30, 2009)

Pac said:


> Same thing happens everytime, I come at them with a jab and before I can anything else I'm getting jabbed and hooked in the face and getting some solid kicks to my thigh, there just doesn't seem to be any time for my defence or for me to counter.



It will come, just takes a little time.  See if you can get someone to work you through some basic strategy and footwork.

A couple things, when the other guys comes at you don't back away, circle around him.  As long as you are going backwards you are going to be getting hit, you need to get out of his line of fire.

When you initiate, use angles.  Imagine a line between his hands and your head.  Once you step into range make sure your head moves off that line. 

After you finish your attack, make sure you are not standing right in front of the other guys fists.  Angle out and get your distance, as soon as you stop he is likely to start, don't be there when he does.

Watch how the more skilled fighters attack, and how they respond to attacks.  Things should get done for a reason, once you start understanding the reasons you'll be able to duplicate it.


----------



## Don Baker (Jul 30, 2009)

Its always good to train with others who are more experienced than you, but you need to talk to those training partners between rounds and afterward. Ask him/her "I keep getting caught on the  jab. What should I do differently?" If your sparring partners will not offer advice or tips to help you get better then they are not the type of training partner that you need right now.

Ask your instructor to watch you spar, if s/he's worth being called an instructor s/he should be able to give you the feedback you need to help improve. 

Ask a lot of questions and communicate with senior students and instructors.


----------



## MrLane (Jul 31, 2009)

Don Baker said:


> Its always good to train with others who are more experienced than you, but you need to talk to those training partners between rounds and afterward. Ask him/her "I keep getting caught on the  jab. What should I do differently?" If your sparring partners will not offer advice or tips to help you get better then they are not the type of training partner that you need right now.
> 
> Ask your instructor to watch you spar, if s/he's worth being called an instructor s/he should be able to give you the feedback you need to help improve.
> 
> Ask a lot of questions and communicate with senior students and instructors.



I was going to post the exact same thing. Anyone thats more experienced can tone it down to a level just above your own to keep you being challeneged, plus they have the maturity to not feel the need to prove they can hit hard. Inexperience fighters tend to hit hard due to a lack of maturity and control.


----------

